

Show HN: My new product is finally launched - maxklein
http://www.salespanelpro.com/

======
aaronbrethorst
well, for starters:

    
    
        Invalid address: sadasaYou must provide at least one recipient email address. 
        Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /srv/www/salespanelpro.com/public_html/demo/control/libraries/phpmailer/class.phpmailer.php:464) in /srv/www/salespanelpro.com/public_html/demo/control/autologin.php on line 62
    

I got that by giving you a bogus email address in your "see demo" thing. I
understand why you want an email address, but I'm not interested in giving one
up. Not yet, anyway.

~~~
maxklein
Hmm, I actually don't get that if I enter the same input. Do you get it
consistently?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
If I clear my cookies and reload the home page, then I can consistently repro
it.

~~~
maxklein
Alright, I see it now. Made a temporary fix that will cover most usual input.

------
jacquesm
Hey, you've got it finished! For those that don't get it, think analytics for
mobile app vendors. (I hope that's a proper description).

~~~
petervandijck
So it answers the question "How are my mobile apps selling on various
marketplaces"?

------
ct
It looks great! Congrats on releasing! I'd definitely give it a try except I
have to finish and release my iPhone app first.

